# Quest For My First Turkey



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Applied for Spring Turkey lottery, Hunt K1.... Check

Won Spring Turkey lottery..... Check

2 box calls, 2 pot/peg calls, 2 shock calls..... Check

Primos Gobstopper Decoys....... Check

10ga 3 1\2" SxS Shotgun...... Check

3 1/2" Mag Turkey Loads...... Check

Leafy Camo Suit (Currently in transit from Cabelas)..... Check

Impatiently awaiting the April 23rd opener, 0-5 turkey hunting last 5yrs. My uncle's all fill their tags within the first 30min of day 1 and i usually don't get there till Thursday or Friday and the birds have moved on.

This year I bought everything imaginable and will be there for the Monday opener!!! Unfortunately just got subpoenaed for Tuesday April 24th, hope to God it's postponed again or I'll be making the long trip home Monday night


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Think I'm going to give it a go this year too. Have never hunted turkey, but see them out behind the house routinely anymore, so I'm going to give it a shot. Won't need a license since I'll be hunting my own ground.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> Think I'm going to give it a go this year too. Have never hunted turkey, but see them out behind the house routinely anymore, so I'm going to give it a shot. Won't need a license since I'll be hunting my own ground.


Lucky, we gotta get a kill tag for everything.

I've seen a few big toms around my place but it's a tradition to head North to "the cabin" Lots a turkeys up there too though


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a refresher on what a Michigan tom looks like. Where is the Cabin up north?











 Al


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

East of Manistee in the Manistee National Forest. Not nearly as "up north" as you Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We have wild turkeys up the wazoo around here


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My deer camp is a lot farther up north, grew up east of Manistee M55 and 131 area.
Live in the thumb now.
Had 4 toms running thru the woods yesterday when I was walking the dog.

 Al


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

Would be nice to hunt Mi. Y'all have a great season. We have em here too but never really gave it a thought about hunting em. Might one day.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Had a group of big Toms out strutting behind the house this morning.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Al i figured you to be a Yooper!! Guess i just assumed you were in the UP


So are you familiar with Dublin General, the jerky store in Welston?? That's the other reason i head up is to see what crazy new jerky recipes they got going. Last deer season bought pheasant, wasn't my favorite but pretty good


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I haven't been to Welston in many years. Used to go to a bar there for New years Eve party. Friend of ours was a good friend of the band leader and used to record the New Years Eve music. wish I could remember the name?

The yooper is every chance I got more than 3 days off I was up there fishing, winter time snowmobileing, 4 wheeling and then finally bought property and made it my deer camp where I was going to retire. Once it was clear I would not be able to retire there it has been deer camp and a couple weeks in the summer fishing the Bay.


. Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I should really hunt turkeys, I could hunt them off of our porch. But we're vegetarians.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

They' vegetarians also


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Al was it the star corners bar/white star tavern?? That was an old dive my ol'man would talk about that burnt down a long while ago


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That name sounds fimular, was it on or near the top of a hill?
I should ask my brother he may remember and still not all that far from Welston.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks a lot backwoodsman7! Please excuse me while I get the nasal-sprayed coffee off my desk


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> That name sounds fimular, was it on or near the top of a hill?
> I should ask my brother he may remember and still not all that far from Welston.
> 
> Al


Couldn't tell ya, it was before my time (im only 30). If i had to guess, it was a little bit outside Welston near 55 & Skocelis (sp?) Rd


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

That picture woodsman is absolutely hilarious!!! At this rate, that will probably be how i get my first turkey


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Talked to my Brother he said the bar was either the Buck Snort or Buck Horn. Said last time he waent by there is had been closed up. said he has tyo go that way in a couple weeks and will stop and see if he can find ther name.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I love hunting turkey with a bow. I only get to when I am working down in south Texas though. Not many here in the east part. They have eyesight like nobodies business and a very keen sense of hearing. If they had a sense of smell too no one would ever kill one.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I've heard of guys strapping the dried fan feathers to the end of their shotguns and having toms walk right up to the barrel


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I also heard a "story from a buddy" (taking this one with a grain of salt) that he knows a guy who had a large flock of turkeys on his property consistently. Supposedly he would put a little corn into a red solo cup and line the lip with glue/adhesive. When the turkeys put their heads in to get to the corn, the cup would be stuck on their face and they'd freeze up like an idiot. He'd then casually walk up and cut their throats

Still wonder how much of that story is true


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds like so much* BULL* to me. First off isn't legal. So if your going to be a poacher just set up to shoot coyotes and use the 22cal rifle to shoot a bunch when they come thru your set. Or why wait for the season just shoot your fill with your deer rifle during deer season. Closer to Thanks giving too.

 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Outside of our front door just minutes ago.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Well, I got mine this morning. Just a nice Jake, but it's my first turkey and the first turkey ever harvested off of this farm which has been in the family over 100 years. Never had any around here till about 5 years ago when they started showing up. Now I've got about 30 hanging around frequently.

Anxious to try out the breasts. Any good recipes?


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Got my first one last Monday, congrats Fishindude!!!


----------

